# Help with computer



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone help me please I just bought a new laptop and want to clean up my desktop computer re formatt the hard drive I have already done this once last year can I do it again. I was told you can only formatt it once. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have reformatted my hard drives more than once over the years. I have never heard anything about this one format per drive before.
Remember to backup your favourites/bookmarks, email address book, messenger stuff, etc. Also backup or move anything that is on the C Drive that you want to keep.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ive got so much junk on here I need to get rid of. Ill back that stuff up. Pat


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can definitely reformat more than once, wherever you heard that you can't, it's a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have literally formatted drives hundreds of times. I recently just lost an 80gig maxtor that has been runnning about 20 years! And I never shut my main pc off ever. Just make sure you have a copy of the operating system you want to install or you may run into some errors. You can also use the window xp setup cd to format and reinstall if you like.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

desjardo said:


> I recently just lost an 80gig maxtor that has been runnning about *20 years!*


Clearly hyperbole there


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you may want to download the various drivers you need before you format and stick them on a thumb drive. made my life easier anyways.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

windows cd key?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone everything is good I even have one of my games working that wouldnt work for a whole year.


----------

